# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل مهم ثبت نام در کنکور !!!

## :Iman1997

سلام بچه ها در مورد ثبت نام کنکور اونایی که با این مشکل مواجه شدند راهنمایی کنند .

من سال قبل پیش دانشگاهی بودم و دو امتحان رو شهریور امتحان دادم که نهایی بود و یه امتحان هم داخلی بود  که افتادم اون داخلی رو شرکت نکردم و دیگه نمیدونم تکلیفش چی شده ولی رفتم مدرسه نهایی ها رو گفت قبول شم .

حالا وقتی میرم سایت dipcode برای ثبت سوابق تحصیلی واسه سال سومم اطلاعاتش میاد اما واسه پیش دانشگاهی میزنه داوطلب یافت نشد ... رفتم اموزش و پرورش میگه شما فارغ تحصیل سال چهارم نشدین و از طرف مدرسه 

قبولی شهریورتون ثبت نشده !! حالا باید چیکار کنم واسه ثبت نامم؟؟؟؟ تو دفترچه نوشته اطلاعات غلط بدم تخلفه چون میخواستم ثبت نام کنم و بزنم دیپلم پیش رو قبل 91 گرفتم که اونم نوشته تخلف ! حالا دقیق بگین چه کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## meh.75

برو از مدرسه اخرین وضعیت تحصیلی پیش بگیر ببین مردودی داری یانه

----------


## :Iman1997

↓  ↓

----------


## broslee

dipcode نه dipkod

----------


## :Iman1997

> dipcode نه dipkod


هههه اینقدرم گیجم نمیدونم چی مینویسم مرسی گفتی

----------


## :Iman1997

↓↓↓

----------

